# Signature



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

My signature not longer has my MARN or my website address.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

I can see it. I noticed a post before when you mentioned it was done but I could see it. This was a few hours ago. There was a button to click to expand the signature a down arrow on the right. I'm in Chrome on a mobile


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

wrussell said:


> My signature not longer has my MARN or my website address.


I've sent you a private message.

Your short visible signature:









Your expandable signature:


----------

